# Best Keeping Potato Varieties?



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it's February and the last of our garden potatoes are either gone, or shrivelled pretty bad. 
We plant Yukon Gold (keeps about the best) a white and a red variety whose names escape me right now. We keep them in the dark in the cellar.

What are your best (longest) keeping potatoes?

I am in zone 5.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I think Katahdins keep the longest here, Kennebecs a close 2nd. All of my yellow potatoes are still in good shape, French fingerling, Carola, Bintje. Red Pontiacs are good keepers


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been using Kennebecs, & like the taste fine, but what do others like for a good tasting - long-keeper ?
Actually boiling a big ol Chef's Supreme to put canned (condensed) mushroom soup on that big fat rascal next thing I do - grown 2 hrs. from here in Lewiston, ME & $14 / 50 lbs.
Had some Kennebecs, but let em get too dry once - long story w/fixing gas pump to water garden 1/2 hr. away - just an excuse !!


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i like the yukon golds and the red pontiacs ill be trying a few more this year but those seem to do very well for me her in 7B


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Last winter our Yukon Gold's kept the best with Kennebecs coming in 2nd.

I've heard a couple varietys of Russets keep well if you can grow them.

edit: Went looking through the potatoes and the Katahdins are holding firm after 4 mos.
The reds started a few sprouts after a warm spell in Jan. but are dormant again.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks! I'll be orderingsome Kennebecs and maybe some Red Pontiacs!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Last winter our Yukon Gold's kept the best with Kennebecs coming in 2nd.
> 
> I've heard a couple varieties of Russets keep well if you can grow them.
> 
> ...


Same here but the reds and russian fingerlings are gone. Had some straggler yukon golds planted in with the kennebec and they are doing well. Every year the storage rate is different, must be the weather and the potatoes growth itself.


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

Our kennebecs usually last until the next harvest. About May we move what is left out of our cellar and put in the fridge.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We have found the Kennebecs, Yukon Golds and Pontiac Reds to be very good keepers. My folks tried the LeSoda Reds and weren't too impressed and went back to Pontiacs the next year.


----------

